# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework > سوال: نصب نشدن پکیج دات نت

## elahe1393

سلام من برای استفاده از کامپوننت restClient میخوام پکیج restClient رو در cmd و دستور dotnet add package restClient نصب کنم ولی پیغام میده "cloud not find any project in مسیر پکیج"
 چرا مشکل از کجاست؟

----------


## anubis_ir

از دستور پاورشل آن استفاده كن.

----------

